# Rehoming



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I have been avoiding this for quite a while. To be honest, I was not planning on sharing it here any time soon. Think it's a mixture of shame and guilt, even though those feelings are completely useless to have. 
I feel somewhat connected to this community, even though I'm not that helpful nor active. You guys have been such a help to me and I have much respect and admiration for the hours many of you spend here. Couldn't have gotten this far without all your help.

I want to ask something important. 
Before I do that, I'll quickly summarize the reasons behind all of this. Anyone who is not interested, feel free to skip to the end, as the next part has nothing to do with my question. 



> I got my pup when I was recovering from a (to me severe) anxiety disorder (which finds it's roots in youth trauma). Things went quite well the first few months, but as my boy got older I got weaker - both mentally and physically. Last spring my psychiatrist referred me to an intensive therapy, which would consist of three full days a week (8am till 5pm) for six months. That was when I asked around here for tips about daycare. Unfortunately I couldn't find any available daycare, nor could anybody at home take care of my dog for me. I had to postpone my treatment three times, until they postponed it indefinitely last October. Things are stacking up at the moment. There are a plethora of reasons why this can't continue in its current state. Mainly my own health, which has a direct effect on my pup, because I cannot do enough and am far too stressed out. 'Not enough' is already too much for me. Even walking 15min is a big challenge. Also, finding a home I can afford for myself and him is proving to be impossible. The waiting list is much longer than the corporation told me it was before I got my pup, at least another 1.5 years. Without my pup I can theoretically get a place next week. This is important, because the home I'm currently living in has a very unhealthy environment, which I did not expect to happen. I've been holding on for months, but I feel I can't anymore.
> My whole plan of getting back to uni is falling apart. This year will be my last shot, due to my age (last chance of getting a scholarship). I can't get in if I can't manage to get myself out of this hole.
> If that wasn't enough, I'm in a considerable debt because of the unexpected expenses regarding my pup's health. I can (hardly) manage now, but I can't pay for the treatment he needs.
> There are more health issues, but I've talked more than enough about me.
> ...


Now onto my question.
How does a GSD do when rehomed? I'm asking this because I know how attached they are to one person. Mine almost screams if he sees me walking. Will it have difficulties the first weeks, will it be able to adjust quickly to a new owner? Is it better for him if I never visit their place, as that might cause confusion? Are there things I can do to make the change easier?

Just a side note, I have not decided anything yet. On one side I am delaying my choice, because it's one I prefer not making. On the other side I'm trying to figure out all the other possibilities. I am however considering it, something I did not dare to do a few months ago.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Culturally, there will be differences between what happens in the US and where you live, so please remember that as people respond to you. In my opinion you love him and you're contemplating doing what is best for you both. Your health has to come first, what if it deteriorates and you lose the ability to make sound decisions? sometimes letting go shows more mature love of a person or pet than holding on. It's also more difficult I know, but stick to your plan of finding a suicide stable home. look how many people on this forum are blessed with dogs they've adopted. my best to you, hope all works out.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are in this situation. First and foremost, you must take care of yourself - physically and mentally. You need to get back on your feet.

To answer your question - YES! Your dog will adjust. It will take time. Probably more than a few weeks. But in a loving home, he will adapt, bond and be just fine. IMO, I would not visit him. 

You are doing the right thing, in screening potential new owners and being a safety net to your pup.

All the best to you.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Henricus


I'm really sorry to hear that. A month ago I had a big health scare and can totally relate to what you are feeling now. I am not going to tell you what I had decided in case of the big "IF" because this is irrelevant.
Re your Q how the dog could manage. During my walks I came across with a guy with a GSD bitch and while chatting he mentioned she had been rehomed at the age of 2 years. She seemed to be totally fine and tuned to the guy.
Keeping my fingers crossed for your beautiful guy and his future. 
Big hug.
El.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sounds like you're doing what's best for the dog and you. If you keep him and you get worse what would happen to him. Find him a good home or let the breeder rehome him if you trust that he screens his people. 
Either way I agree don't visit. Maybe some day in a few years but for now no. Whatever you decide good luck. Wish the best for you and your dog.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

If it makes you feel any better, my gsd is estimated to be 6-8 years old. He was picked up as stray about a year before I got him. Then he spent a few weeks, maybe a month, at a kill shelter. When the foster pulled him she said after a few weeks he settled in beautifully. He's a great dog. You would never know that his life has had some rough spots.

Dogs, in my experience, are very forgiving of past bad experiences especially if they have stable temperaments.


----------



## Alpha01 (Sep 21, 2015)

This is a sad situation. 

For adjusting to a new home, that will happen in time. How long that takes will depend on the specific dog. If the new family is accommodating, he will adjust faster. Visiting him will confuse him for sure but you can do so later when he adjusts fully to the new home/

Hoping the best.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thinking of you both and hope that things work out for both of you


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So in my post, I think safe auto corrected to suicide..I can't edit from my phone.. I meant safe and secure. peace to you.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Some very good opinions and advice already given here. I echo that you are doing first and foremost what is in your best interest healthwise, which is most important. Hoping everything works out for the best for both you and your boy. :hug:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Best of luck to you Henricus.So sorry you're going through this.Madoc will adjust just fine in a new loving home.You need to take care of yourself too and you're doing what's best for you both.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes best of luck! We had purchased a two year old dog from a family with dire circumstances! As sad as it was for them, he had a great new home and tell stories about him it till this day!!! Amazing dog! I wish you the best!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Henricus, you have given 110% to working with your boy to your best ability. No one could ask for more. You need to realize your needs have to be met. I know you love your dog and he loves you, but he will bond over time to a new home. I agree, don't visit him, that would only confuse him. Sometimes we have to do what we don't really want to for the right reasons and your health is the right reason. And please don't disappear. Come back on and let us know how you're doing, with your new place to live, with University, with life in general. You don't have to have a German Shepherd to post, you do have a family who supports you here.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> Culturally, there will be differences between what happens in the US and where you live, so please remember that as people respond to you.





Deb said:


> Come back on and let us know how you're doing, with your new place to live, with University, with life in general. You don't have to have a German Shepherd to post, you do have a family who supports you here.


^ I agree wholeheartedly with both of the sentiments, above.

I've followed along on your posts this past year, and my mental "internet image" of you is a thoughtful young person with an open mind. Keep us updated, don't hesitate to bounce ideas off of the group. Regardless of the how things settle out in the coming months, I wish you good health and a bright future.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

What Deb said, please stick around and update.
And I think this forum can be read by your prospects to get a picture of your dog.
You are trying to do things the right and perfect way; I am very glad the breeder is there to help you as back up--don't dismiss that option.
As for your question, my gsd Dynamo was a shelter dog picked up as a stray. She must have come from a great home as she showed many indications of good training. She waltzed into my home like she owned it and did not pine in any way I could see.
A dog going from one good home to a similar situation will soon find themselves in familiar circumstances, adjustments should go well.
I really hope you get your scholarship, uni and healthcare--this is number one. If their is some magical last minute fix that allows you to keep your dog too--wow! That would be amazing, but you are thinking better, more practical than me, so I think you are planning on doing the right thing.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Henricus,

A lot of what others have said makes sense....Deb put it pretty well IMO.......there's no doubt in my mind you truly put all your effort into your dog.....and that is a very respectable attribute.

You'll do what is best for all involved........and I have a hunch......once you've sorted things out....you'll have another dog down the road.

Take care brother.....onward and upward.


SuperG


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry you are having a difficult time! Many of us have also found ourselves in bad situations, so no one should attempt to judge you. You must take care of yourself and your well-being. Perhaps you can talk to your dog's breeder to find out more about what kind of home he will find for your dog. Again, so sorry for what you are going through. Take things one step at a time.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you for all the kind words. I won't answer you one by one, because someone is cutting onions here and no one is waiting for an over-sentimental message.


I have started to make small adjustments. My boy doesn't sleep in my room anymore, but downstairs in his crate. That way he can hopefully get a bit used to sleeping there at night. I've slept the last two nights on the couch. I will also start doing some initial work to find a new owner. 

Regarding the breeder, it's not so much about trust (he has however never screened me). I just think I need to do this myself to be able to let it go. 

I will definitely keep you guys updated, thank you for all the love.


----------



## labX (Dec 7, 2016)

Take care of yourself. We rehomed a dog .He was 5. He went to a friend's so we know he fine and happy.
Now when they vacation we even have him for those weeks. 
He is happy to see and us and be with us but again on pickup he is thrilled to go their house .

We see him on Facebook all the time . Again we sort of realize dogs live in a moment of time . 



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aw .... "Newlie" ... if you "think" you can do this "adopt and or foster" and you are in a postion to do it ... go for it!

Right now "I think" you are at the "what if I get this dog" and "newlie" doesn't "accept" him stage or this unknown does not like/accept my dog??? So there is understandably ... just flat out fear there! 

Unless ...you are a "Dog Trainer" that is just the way it is. Unless ... I'm assuming ... you've trained hundreds if not thousands of dogs ... your always going to feel like that??? Most likely that "sinking feeling" in the pit of the gut goes away with "experience???"

Despite how I may sound I get that! Most of the things I've done that have "worked" out fine have been "proofed" by circumstances .... "Crap Happens!" Rocky ...my formerly H/A OS WL GSD ... most likely if not for "circumstances" to this day ....eight years now I think?? 

I'd still not be "allowing people to pet him???" I did what I do .... used a muzzle for a time in public observed him ... did what I did ... kept my default distance and by doing that I understood what he looked liked, when I stopped and talked to strangers. No treats ... no distractions (I'll add) but he appeared to uh ... not give a crap???
So I dropped the muzzle in public!

At that point I was "good" ... but to actually let someone pet him??? I don't know, becasue you know ... I'm not a "Pro??" So ... was my dog fixed??? In as much as I was not willing to take that chance ... I had no idea??? Circumstances ie a member of "JQP" ... forced me to "proof my work!"

A member of "JQP" forced me to prove my work?? Turned out ultimately to be a GSD guy!! I saw him approaching and "Rocky and I" did we do we saw people ... cross the street to avoid! I don't need/want hassles but this time ... that guy ... crossed the street to intercept us!!!! 

"CRAP!!!!" No way to avoid!!! So contact it was. I stopped at 5 feet ... "Rocky" did what he did ...waited behind and did nothing! I explained ... the "people issues and what I had been doing to over come them. He listened politely ... "Rocky slightly behind looking pretty boarded with it all. And then he "asked me" well is he fine now???

Well ... that question took me by surprise?? I'm not really good at lying??? I looked behind me at "Rocky" he looked like ... "sigh this old it again??" IE pretty board with it ... I said ... "well NO ... he seems to be fine??" I stepped aside and let the guy pet "Rocky!"


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@Chip18
I think you replied in the wrong thread


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Henricus said:


> @Chip18
> I think you replied in the wrong thread


Ugh yes ... I most certainly did!  Oh well at that least that post had a name.

Slow cranky "laptop" the thing weighted a ton .. .my main laptop went down so I'd been working with "good enough?? I guess not ... my bad. My original post is still saved on that one most likely??? 

Have to look for it but in essence it was going to be ... no one is going to judge you harshly ... I don't think?? We certainly did not understand you were putting off "health treatments" for you ... to work with your dog??" Most likely if we had ... "advise" would have been different??? 


Doing whatever it takes to work with your dog is great but if your health is put at risk in the process ... that's not so good. A health situation or finding a home that will let you take your dog ... either one is "stressful!" But the two together ... is not good. You don't want to have do this when your "desperate" (re-home your dog.) Hopefully it will work out ... so sorry your facing this.

That and most likely some other stuff is what I wanted to say here!


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Chip, I'm doing all I can to make this work, being it going 'left' or 'right'.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Henricus, I commend you for confronting this very difficult dilemma you face. I have had anxiety my entire life, mostly I maintain it but there have been periods that were very dark indeed. I do not know the extent of your ailment, and I am in no way trying to convince you to take one action over another, but I do know that in my case my anxiety causes me to greatly doubt myself severely. I have negative confidence, and constantly talk down about myself and my capabilities. I convince myself to give up without ever even mustering the courage to even try. I am not at ALL saying this is describing you or to suggest you haven't or aren't trying, as it is clear you have. But if you are anything like me, these kinds of thoughts can drastically paint a picture that might not be the case. It is obvious you love your boy and want the best for him, whether it is with you or not which is highly unselfish and commendable. Your health is key, and only you can really dig deep and make the decision that is best for you. Dogs, particularly these kinds, are very demanding. But also equally rewarding. I don't know how I'd be able to raise my pup and attend college, which is another major point to consider. If you do decide to rehome, finding the perfect match is key for ease of both you and your pup. I wish you the best of luck and by all means please feel free to stick around and update us on yourself if you desire. The love of dogs brought us all together, but we are compassionate as a whole.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@atomic
Thank you for you message. You hit the nail on the head; the self-doubt is horrible, almost to the point of causing a (tiny) nervous breakdown. It has made all of this infinitely more complicated, at least that's how it feels. 
I think I have analysed my current capabilities as objectively as I possibly can. With all the other things I mentioned before, there isn't (on paper) any other outcome than the one I fear to choose, which is rehoming. Albeit that's just looking at my _current_ situation, with a few uncertain future plans. What if I get better much sooner than expected, what if I don't get into uni, what if I find a house far sooner? I understand "what if's" are as useless as a wheel-less bike, but it's something that plagues my mind. 

Anyway, I'm still working on it.  You guys will hear soon from me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We got our old girl from rescue when she was 7 she is 11 now. It is like she has always been with us. I think dogs adapt better than we as humans do to certain things.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

atomic said:


> Henricus, I commend you for confronting this very difficult dilemma you face. I have had anxiety my entire life, mostly I maintain it but there have been periods that were very dark indeed. I do not know the extent of your ailment, and I am in no way trying to convince you to take one action over another, but I do know that in my case my anxiety causes me to greatly doubt myself severely. I have negative confidence, and constantly talk down about myself and my capabilities. I convince myself to give up without ever even mustering the courage to even try. I am not at ALL saying this is describing you or to suggest you haven't or aren't trying, as it is clear you have. But if you are anything like me, these kinds of thoughts can drastically paint a picture that might not be the case. It is obvious you love your boy and want the best for him, whether it is with you or not which is highly unselfish and commendable. Your health is key, and only you can really dig deep and make the decision that is best for you. Dogs, particularly these kinds, are very demanding. But also equally rewarding. I don't know how I'd be able to raise my pup and attend college, which is another major point to consider. If you do decide to rehome, finding the perfect match is key for ease of both you and your pup. I wish you the best of luck and by all means please feel free to stick around and update us on yourself if you desire. The love of dogs brought us all together, but we are compassionate as a whole.


Beautifully said .
I have great admiration for Henricus . I think he would be an excellent owner. He has demonstrated this with all his efforts and with problem after problem. 

The decision will have to be up to Henricus . If he chooses to rehome THIS dog that does not mean that there never should be another dog to share his life. Just not this one who challenges and tests with his own set of problems , which create anxiety and stress.

Maybe an understanding home --- or have the breeder help in finding a spot for him.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@carmspack
Thank you.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Henricus

My heart is with you, I wish the best possible outcome. I wish I was living in Holland and could take care of your boy, not that you'd definitely find me suitable...
I'm an anxious person myself however never was properly diagnosed with anything but self doubt thing sounds so familiar. I managed to get through my degree and even got a bloody PhD. You are very caring and by no means you are a great owner. I hope things get sort out asap, house, treatment, uni...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

El_rex said:


> Henricus
> 
> My heart is with you, I wish the best possible outcome. I wish I was living in Holland and could take care of your boy, not that you'd definitely find me suitable...
> I'm an anxious person myself however never was properly diagnosed with anything but self doubt thing sounds so familiar. I managed to get through my degree and even got a bloody PhD. You are very caring and by no means you are a great owner. I hope things get sort out asap, house, treatment, uni...


The UK is only one ferry ride away :grin2:


----------



## rayhyland (Dec 26, 2016)

We took in two adult GSDs and they both did well, we had them for a decade until they passed away. One was sweet, one had issues, but we were able to manage him more than a lot of homes would have been able to I think (huge yard in the country, working from home, etc). 

I would take your breeder up on his offer. Your pup will go to a stable pack and someone who can handle "issues" while he looks for the right permanent home. Once your pup is in the right home he will thrive. It sounds like neither of you will benefit from delaying this further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Just finished filling out all the questions on the rehoming website. It's from a Dutch rehoming organisation. They are quite big and have around 800 people registered to find a dog. 

I hesitated for a long time before I submitted my entry. I'm a bit desensitised at the moment, but I suspect the avalanche of emotions will hit very soon. My choice is tangible now. 

I will keep you guys posted. Thank you for all the messages. I have read everything multiple times.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Only do it if you can find a nice trustworthy person with a lot of land so the dog will be happy.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Just when I was about to accept the fact that I would have to rehome my dog through the breeder, I got a call from someone interested in him. 

It's a family who have experience with shepherds. They live right next to the sea and have therefore a huge amount of space available. The best part is that they're really conscious about what kind of dog they want (they wish to work a lot with the dog) and really know what they will be getting into. 
They will come by this Friday for a first meeting, see if it clicks. If that goes well we head to the next step, which will be the biggest challenge:

They have a 10 year old GSD (bitch) that they're the third owner off. She was a very difficult dog (in his words), but they've managed to train her really well. They also have a 5 year old Jack Russell. We have already talked about how they hypothetically should meet. He suggested it to be a neutral place, so perhaps the beach close to his home. 

Do you guys have any suggestions/tips regarding this? Is this something that can work?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is the beach neutral for this person's dogs? Just because it is away from his home, doesn't make it neutral. If the JR is a male, then I'd be very cautious. With this combination of dogs, I wonder why they are looking for another challenge. Please check references carefully; trainers, vets etc. Have several meetings and also observe the dynamics in the home when you introduce your dog there. To me the breeder sounds like the best option if it doesn't work out. Trust your gut feelings.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree totally with wolfy dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Henricus, if you decide that this is a good home for your dog, make sure you check up on him after the honey moon period of about 5 weeks is over to make sure it is still going well. This may require a contract to allow you to take him back if needed.
I have learned from Deja that she is fine the first few weeks with a new dog and then becomes a complete control freak and is no longer a good match. Her breeder said that most of them like to be "the number one". Now I know she will be an only dog. She still enjoys a few friends as long as she doesn't have to live with them, kinda like most people...


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Wolfy! He called it a neutral place, I reckon he meant a place where the dogs have all the space they need with nothing and no one there but sand and water. I don't know if the JR is male or female, but I will ask it this Friday. 
From what I from him is that they are looking for a young Shepherd to fully train and work with. They seem to have the time and energy for it. Also financially capable, he told me money was no issue when it came to the potential treatments my dog needs for his "problem". This is an enormous plus. 
I will ask if I can get any references from trainers and/or vet(s) about them, hadn't thought of that. 
I want to go there at least once, but I don't have car (nor someone that is willing to take me and my dog there), so I might be confined by his goodwill to pick me up and bring me back. I would be super happy if he's willing to do that once (from what I understood, he is). 

I will do so! Thanks. We have talked a bit about the serious stuff (like that I want him to contact me first in case of him wanting to rehome Madoc for whatever reason). 


I talked to the owner of the rehoming company this afternoon and she said it might work because of the age of the JR. If it were older, she would advice against it. 
She said it has to be able to handle Madoc's puberty, giving the older dog some more space, but also giving clear borders/limits and not reinforcing each other. Then she also suggested that they walked Madoc alone for the first few weeks (perhaps months) before introducing walks with the others.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dogs tend to get over it quicker than we do, if the new owner is experienced. Yes they may have a few rocky nights. But they can manage the transition without too much trouble. 

I know it's a tough decision. I think you have given a lot of mature consideration. If you find someone willing to accept him with the problems he has, and there is no reason that you can find not to trust the person, than I think it probably is the right decision for both you and the dog.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

First impression was really good, from both sides. Madoc stayed a lot around them. They had some critical questions to ask and were very keen to observe that I do not want to rehome him. At one point the man said, "I am noticing that you are not convinced that this is the right decision, you don't want this". Which is true, I don't want this, but I explained to him that it is somewhat out of my reach. He understood that. 

As I said before, they are making a conscious decision. They have the space indoors and a fairly large garden. They live right next to the sea, which gives them practically the whole coast line of free space. They have a camper and go out almost each weekend with the kids and the dogs to a place nearby. They feed the dogs fresh meat. The husband has quite some experience with dogs, he had a Malinois Shepherd before his current GSD that lived until 14 years of age. I could tell they train their dogs with a firm hand, but much love. They are also quite realistic, not sugar coating anything. 

It feels good, I think this is a very good option. They are willing to pick the dog up whenever I tell them they can. I will try and see if I can go there first. 
There's always the chance that it fails due to fights between the dogs. In that case, they will have to bring Madoc back to me. 

Ah, last but not least; they have contacted their vet about Madoc's issues and will check everything with him. Their vet has a holistic approach, it's a large clinic with many things available. 

Think I've covered most things. Probably lots of mistakes in this message and badly formulated sentences.
Anyway, I'll let you guys know when things progress.


Edit: one question, what do you guys believe is better for the dog: for them to pick him up and take him away, or for me to bring him there and then leave?


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Henricus, this sounds very promising! I hope it all turns out well for all involved. Kop op, jonge, het komt allemaal goed!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds all good. You could visit the home along with your dog and go back hme with him. If you approve the home, I would let them pick him up from your home. If you drop him off at theirs, he might be hanging out at the window for a long time for you to come back. This has always worked with my foster dogs. I don;t waive goodbye either when they leave; for my own and the dog's sake. Veel sterkte gewenst!
If you cannot have a dog for health reasons, the next best thing is a group of rats; trainable, hilarious and friendly to people; my personal experience.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Henricus, as hard as this is for you they sound like the perfect family.Madoc will have a happy healthy life.I agree with Wolfy that it would be best if they picked him up at your place.Sending kind thoughts your way as you make your decision.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I also agree to have them pick the dog up. We picked up our adult dog from his previous family. Life does not always work out as planned and that is more then okay. I'm glad you found a great home for Madoc!


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for tips and help guys! Unfortunately (or perhaps not) these were not the right people.

There have been some amazing developments in the meantime.
A very sweet lady contacted me two weeks ago after seeing my advert. She loves GSD's and for some reason was touched by my story. She offered to help pay for Madoc's treatment. We discontinued this path after I found the new potential owners, but as that has been thrown out of the window, we returned to our talks. She is being quite a help, also because she has been through similar mental issues. We talked yesterday on the phone and as she says, I have two options, either I give Madoc to the breeder right away, or I don't and wait. If I choose not to give him to the breeder, then I need to start training _immediately_. She talked to the owner of the rehoming website (they know each other). They both know that deep inside I do not want to give Madoc away, not in the slightest. The owner called me yesterday evening offering her help as a trainer, free of charge. She says time doesn't equal money and she would love to help (even though it is a two hour drive to my house. The lady mentioned above insists on covering the expenses made by the trainer). This is something she wants to keep doing for a while, until (in her words) I can handle the training myself. 

These people are being tremendously generous. I'm extremely grateful. I don't know how long I can do this, maybe this will help with my treatment, maybe it won't. But I know it feels right. Being the analytical person I am, it's kind of refreshing to follow what _feels_ right. We will start this Saturday. 

I'll update you guys when there is something worthy to share


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kippenvel hier!  Great development.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I followed this thread quietly but always hoped that you will find a way to keep him with you. I pray it will work out with the help of these amazing and generous people.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

As always,wishing you the best!Hoping to hear good news next week


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Wonderful!! I'm so happy for you both. It goes to show that "there is more happiness in giving than there is in receiving".


----------

